# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  παράλληλοι και σε σειρά πυκνωτές

## Firehouseman

έχω να βρω την τελική χωρητικότητα από το παρακάτω κύκλωμα.
Κάνω τα παρακάτω αλλά δεν έχω σωστό αποτέλεσμα:
πρώτα έχω τις 4 πάνω χωρητικότητες σε σειρά άρα C123=12uF
,έπειτα η C123 είναι παράλληλα με την C4 άρα C1234=14uF
και η C1234 είναι σε σειρά με την C5 άρα C12345=3,1
Tί κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Xarry

Οταν οι πυκνωτες ειναι σε σειρα δεν τους προσθετεις. Προσθετεις οταν ειναι παραλληλα. Ο υπολογισμος ειναι ακριβως αντεθετος απο το αν ειχες αντιστασεις. Κατανοητο;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Κώστα,
όπως γνωρίζεις οι παράλληλοι πυκνωτές αθροίζονται ενώ αυτοί σε σειρά υπολογίζονται όπως οι παράλληλες αντιστάσεις και ισχύει:

1/Cολ = 1/C1 + 1/C2 + 1/C3

Απλοποιημένα όταν έχεις 2 πυκνωτές σε σειρά ισχύει: Cολ = (C1*C2) / (C1+C2)
Δεν είναι το ίδιο όμως για τρείς ή περισσότερους πυκνωτές!
Αν υπολογίσεις πρώτα τους δύο (C1 σε σειρά με το C2 = 3μF) και μετά βάλεις σε σειρά τον τρίτο θα βρείς το σωστό αποτέλεσμα!

Μετά υπολογίζεις τα άλλα. Κάνε τις πράξεις και συνεχίζουμε.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> έχω να βρω την τελική χωρητικότητα από το παρακάτω κύκλωμα.
> Κάνω τα παρακάτω αλλά δεν έχω σωστό αποτέλεσμα:
> πρώτα έχω τις 4 πάνω χωρητικότητες σε σειρά άρα C123=12uF
> ,έπειτα η C123 είναι παράλληλα με την C4 άρα C1234=14uF
> και η C1234 είναι σε σειρά με την C5 άρα C12345=3,1
> Tί κάνω λάθος;



.
 Κατά τη γνώμη μου..
  C1,C2 kai C3 → Ca … Ca = C1 / 3  < = >  Ca = 6 / 3  < = >  Ca = 2
  Ca kai C4 → Cb….  Cb =  Ca + C4 < = >  Cb = 2 + 2 < = >  Cb = 4
  C5 kai Cb → Col ….Col = C5 / 2< = >  Col = 4 / 2 < = >   Col = 2 .
  Τώρα για τις μονάδες δε γνωρίζω τι είναι το uF ;

----------


## Xarry

> Τώρα για τις μονάδες δε γνωρίζω τι είναι το uF ;



 μF :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Λόγω του ότι C1 = C2 = C3 = 6μF, θα είναι: C123 = 6 / 3 = 2μF
Aυτό παράλληλα με τον C4 κάνει: C1234 = 2 + 2 = 4μF
Kαι λόγω του ότι C1234 = C5, θα είναι: C12345 = 4 / 2 = 2μF...
Αν κολλάμε σε τέτοια...

----------

